# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  spuštena maternica (prolaps)

## joanna26

Nakon prvog, ultra lakog i brzog poroda, drugi me totalno rasturio. Curica je bila 4200g i 53cm (procijenjena na malo iznad 3kg). Njezine dijagnoze pareza brahijalnog peksusa (hvala bogu, povuklo se samo od sebe, kako je edem u ramenu splasnuo) i moždano krvarenje 1.stupnja. Ja prošla sa rupturama 2. i 3. stupnja a sad skužila i da mi se maternica (ili možda mjehur) spustio. Mogu napipati prstima. a kak se i ne bi, kolko su me razvlačili (inače sam jako uska i mršava, još mi nije jasno kak su uopće uspjeli tak veliko dijete izvući, doslovno su je čupali van). Znam da se to događa jer su popustili mišići zdjelice i da su rješenje Kegelove vježbe. Sad mi je prošlo 3tj od poroda. Kak brzo se to može vratiti na normalu?  Pa imam samo 26 g, ne bude valjda to trajno ostalo?

----------


## paklenica

Računa se da se do 6 mjeseci iza poroda stanje još "vraća u normalu".
Za to vrijeme vježbaj.
Naravno,  otiđi i na gin pregled- između ostalog i zato da se utvrdi sadašnje stanje za usporedbu nakon 5 mjeseci.
Korisno je održavati težinu na idealnoj, prekomjerna tjelesna težina pogoduje razvoju tih problema.

----------


## mamitzi

već sam pisala o tome na sličnoj temi, meni se spustio mjehur, ginekolog je bio jako zabrinut, ali svakodnevnim  vježbanjem (ne samo obični  kegel) se stanje popravilo. pazi da ne dižeš ništa (znam da to zvuči kao šala), a kad dižeš skupi noge  i stisni sve mišiće (vaginalne i sl.)

----------


## Peterlin

Ja se pokušavam sjetiti koliko je mene morilo nakon druge trudnoće (drugu polovicu sam preležala na infuzijama prepara i da, imam viška kg).

Paaa, 6 mjeseci je malo. Negdje kad je mlađi sin bio 3 godine otišla sam (u sklopu sistematskog) na uzv abdomena i napokon je bilo sve ok, a godinu dana prije toga mjehur je još bio spušten i dooobro sam morala paziti da ga ispraznim do kraja. Ali stvar se popravila, samo je trebalo vremena i strpljenja. Ja sam radila Kegela (i dan danas ponekad, ali imam ja puuuno godina, rodila dvoje na pragu četrdesete) i bilo je ok. Vjerojatno bi mi bilo bolje i prije da nisam silom prilika imala dvojicu koji su se htjeli nositi, ali izbjgavala sam to koliko se dalo (nije se dalo baš jako puno). Mlada si, doći će to na svoje sigurno u kraćem vremenu nego što je meni trebalo... Na tvom mjestu ja bih pričekala s drugom trudnoćom, mislim da je mene zaštihao mali razmak između djece, ali tu kod mene nije bilo puno izbora. 

Još savjeta - oprez s nosanjem bebice... Meni je naročito kritično bilo dizanje i spuštanje u krevetić. Prvog sina sam nosala i s kolicima na 2. kat, sa drugim mi to NIKADA nije palo na pamet, pa opet je oporavak trajao dugo. Srećom, uspješno.

----------

